# Opposite kid schedule with dating



## PAgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

I started seeing someone three weeks ago. We talk everyday on the phone but we have only been on two dates. I really like him and he is taking things very slow, which is a good thing and hard to find. The problem is, on the weekends that my ex has the kids and I am free, this new guy has his daughter that same weekend. I've told him that maybe I could switch weekends with my ex but he said it is way too soon for that. So we are just going to see each other on the one night during the week that we are both kid free for now. But its a little frustrating. Has others ran into this situation with dating and kid schedules?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Yes.
Mine turned long term and I swapped weeks.
The kids actually get along very well so it was good for all involved.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

YES! I have had first dates where we sat down with napkins and a pen trying to figure out each others custody schedule. A bit funny but also a sign of the times. This isn't just a thing but can be a big and even deal breaking issue. Twice I have been very interested in a woman who had either sole custody or completely opposite custody arrangement that I did. Can't have a realtionship if you can never see the other person. This is a big thing in modern dating it seems.


----------

